# Is the QJ speedstack Timer worth buying?



## kooixh (Jan 22, 2010)

title if you don't know what is it it is a speedstack made by QJ 
http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.search-27659
because it is cheap so i am considering getting 1.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 22, 2010)

No. Buy a proper one.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 22, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> No. Buy a proper one.



i think nearly everyone is in agreement that they arent worth buying due to inaccuracies in the timing mainly lol


----------



## foxdi (Jan 22, 2010)

but has anyone bought this actual timer and try it before ?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 22, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> No. Buy a proper one.


Why?



Tyrannous said:


> i think nearly everyone is in agreement that they arent worth buying due to *inaccuracies in the timing* mainly lol


What inaccuracies?


----------



## Muesli (Jan 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > No. Buy a proper one.
> ...



You can't use it in competition, it doesn't have a data-port or a save function and it is a knock off, in design and function. You can also get the fancier official item with a bag for only $10 more from the official website, so it really isn't that much cheaper to buy the KO from Popbuying.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 22, 2010)

see, now I'm confused. RyanRex told me that QJ timers weren't accurate, and then I see pictures/videos of it and it shows they are accurate.

Apparently they only measure to the nearest .16 second, but the pictures on popbuying clearly show a 1.30. Last time I checked, 1.30 is not a multiple of .16.

As for the dataport/save function... don't we have computer timers to save? I don't see what's so hard to time yourself and then enter your time into CCT.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 22, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> You can't use it in competition


Does that matter to anyone but competition organizers?



Musli4brekkies said:


> doesn't have a data-port


I rarely use that.



Musli4brekkies said:


> or a save function


I never use that.



Musli4brekkies said:


> You can also get the fancier official item with a bag for only $10 more from the official website


No I can't. Though I'd love to be proven wrong. Show me?



Musli4brekkies said:


> it really isn't that much cheaper to buy the KO from Popbuying.


No it really is.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > You can't use it in competition
> ...



Anybody can organise a competition.


StefanPochmann said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > doesn't have a data-port
> ...



I do, and so do plenty of other people.


StefanPochmann said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > or a save function
> ...


I do, and so do plenty of other people.



StefanPochmann said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > You can also get the fancier official item with a bag for only $10 more from the official website
> ...


Click Me



StefanPochmann said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > it really isn't that much cheaper to buy the KO from Popbuying.
> ...



For the extra features, the brand name and the bag I think $10 more is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 22, 2010)

Just because you use all of those features doesn't mean that everyone will. If the QJ timer meets HIS needs, then I see absolutely nothing wrong with it. 
And you failed to include the price of shipping into that speedstacks timer, which would probably be AT LEAST another 10 bucks, meaning the speedstacks timer costs more than 3 times the qj timer.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 22, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...


You're forgetting shipping costs, possibly taxes, that shipping outside of US/Canada/UK requires special inquiry, and that they might very well tell me to buy from their official German site which is incredibly expensive.

You wanna try that again?


----------



## Muesli (Jan 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...


All things considered, it is fake. If you want to risk buying an unproven product, with less features than the official version and quite possibly inferior quality, be my guest. I'm pretty sure the OP doesn't live in Germany, and so could possibly get an official timer for much cheaper than the speedstacks.de shop. I don't know, and neither do you.


----------



## Kaiyuan Chen (Jan 22, 2010)

I have one,but I like SPEED STACKS's timer.
PS:I'm from China


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 22, 2010)

Kaiyuan Chen said:


> I have one,but I like SPEED STACKS's timer.
> PS:I'm from China



Hmm... Do you know if the QJ timer's accurate or not?

I heard that it only measures your times to the nearest .16 second.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 22, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Nah.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 22, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> If you want to risk buying an unproven product


At least it's not proven to be flawed like the speedstacks one (uneven distribution of centiseconds, skipping a second, stopping by hovering rather than touching... just the things I know about).



Musli4brekkies said:


> quite possibly inferior quality


You mean like let's say Type F is inferior quality compared to Rubik's? Or QJ 4x4x4 compared to Rubik's 4x4x4? Or LanLan 2x2x2 compared to Rubik's 2x2x2? Yeah...



Musli4brekkies said:


> I'm pretty sure the OP doesn't live in Germany, and so could possibly get an official timer for much cheaper than the speedstacks.de shop. I don't know, and neither do you.


Yeah, he's from Malaysia, which apparently doesn't even have a distributor. But you were talking to me anyway. Also... shipping isn't free even in the US, and I don't know about taxes there.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > No. Buy a proper one.
> ...



That apparantly it only measures in times which are multiples of 0.16 instead of 0.001 of a second


----------



## Stefan (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> That apparantly it only measures in times which are multiples of 0.16 instead of 0.001 of a second


1. The photos and video suggest that's wrong.
2. Stackmat doesn't measure 0.001, what are you talking about?

What does it take for you people to stop spreading lies?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Tyrannous said:
> 
> 
> > That apparantly it only measures in times which are multiples of 0.16 instead of 0.001 of a second
> ...









Yeah. Most people say that it measures to the nearest .16, but Stephen showed me this pic. I'm thinking that this isn't a bad timer now.

Last time I checked, 1.30 isn't a multiple of .16.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah ive also seen this photo, but im just going by what most other people say, never actually tested it myself, which is why i said apparantly, dont hold me to it that it actually does have this uncertainty, if it didnt i would buy one, but would rather not risk it with what ppl say..

Will try to find other post which said it.. 
EDIT: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=309680
How did that rumour get about anyway?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> How did that rumour get about anyway?


I think cube4you once sold a *speedstacks stackmat* that indeed had the 0.16 flaw, then somehow someone managed to claim it about the QJ timer instead, and now people keep spreading it despite obvious evidence of being wrong.



Tyrannous said:


> Will try to find other post which said it..
> EDIT: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=309680


Care to read the second page of that thread?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> Yeah ive also seen this photo, but im just going by what most other people say, never actually tested it myself, which is why i said apparantly, dont hold me to it that it actually does have this uncertainty, if it didnt i would buy one, but would rather not risk it with what ppl say..
> 
> How did that rumour get about anyway?



I guess you could partially blame it on me for spreading it to the Hardware Area, but the real origins are in the one question/one answer thread.

The oldest recent post about this is probably by Zubon who asked if the KO timers were competition legal. RyanRex116 replied saying they weren't and they are only accurate to the nearest .16 second. I asked what he meant by that and he replied with this post.

Eventually I went and planted the rumor onto the Popbuying thread. Eventually, another thread about the timer was posted and that's where I realized that the timer may be accurate.
EDIT: Pochmann could also be right about the cube4you timer idea. I never knew about the QJ timer until it appeared on the one question/answer thread.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> I think cube4you once sold a *speedstacks stackmat* that indeed had the 0.16 flaw



There, found it:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9530


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jan 22, 2010)

I got one for 12 dollars shipped so I can practice for a tournament. I'm not about to run a tournament. the official one costs an additional 11 for shipping so it costs 20 dollars more. if you're like me and just want to practice using pads and love the color pink it's a great deal. I'm not abotu to spend 32 bucks for a stop watch that doesn't go past 10 minutes.

If you are running a cubing club or want to hook up your speed stack to a computer spend the extra 20 bucks.

When I get the timer and do extensive testing I will post my experience.


----------



## Tyrannous (Jan 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Tyrannous said:
> 
> 
> > How did that rumour get about anyway?
> ...



I did read the second half of the thread, forgot about it when i wrote the previous post, i raise my hands and apologise for my post, was quite nooby of me, soz guys


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 22, 2010)

So, it is accurate, yes?

I may opt for this, as my official one is a bit faulty now - no battery stopper and a reset button that decides when to work, usually midsolve. I've never used the data port and what use is three times being memorised when I practise about 10 different puzzles?


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 22, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> what use is three times being memorised when I practise about 10 different puzzles?



When you get a good solve and accidentally start it again without looking at the time.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 22, 2010)

PHPJaguar said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > what use is three times being memorised when I practise about 10 different puzzles?
> ...



But they are manually entered.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jan 22, 2010)

Its odd to see people's opinions on KO mats compared to KO cubes. Now obviously verdes spent more on his patent and work to make v-cubes than they did for speedstacks, but still.... just found it interesting. 

type f > rubik's
qj 4x4 > rubik's

... pillowed 6x6 > v-cube? =D or am I now entering flame zone by saying that?


----------



## Escher (Jan 22, 2010)

'Multiples of 0.16' could well be an incorrect way of saying 'intervals of 0.16'.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 22, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> ... pillowed 6x6 > v-cube? =D or am I now entering flame zone by saying that?


You might be fella.
I would tend to agree with what you say though, even though I still haven't got a pillowed 6x6. I see no reason why the cubic 7x7 isn't yet on the market from the chinese.

It is amazing how there has been no huge debate over Kos etc in this thread yet. Thanks to Stefan and Muesli for keeping us entertained lol.

The speedstacks company have spent so much on developing there timer and I can't believe anyone would want to buy this clearly inferior chinese made timer which infringes the developers patent rights.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 22, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> The speedstacks company have spent so much on developing there timer and I can't believe anyone would want to buy this clearly inferior chinese made timer which infringes the developers patent rights.





jamesdeanludlow said:


> [...]I may opt for this, as my official one is a bit faulty now[...]


:fp
hmm... there's something wrong with those two posts by you... but I can't quite think of it...


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 22, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > The speedstacks company have spent so much on developing there timer and I can't believe anyone would want to buy this clearly inferior chinese made timer which infringes the developers patent rights.
> ...



Did you spot my sarcasm in the top quote?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 22, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



Not really. I would've included sarcasm tags since it's very hard to transfer sarcasm onto text -.-


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 22, 2010)

Are you two saying that the Stack Mat patent has expired?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Jan 22, 2010)

I got it... I mean, its rare that someone goes from praising a KO cube to preaching about patents


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 22, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Not really. I would've included sarcasm tags since it's very hard to transfer sarcasm onto text -.-



Point taken.



PHPJaguar said:


> Are you two saying that the Stack Mat patent has expired?



I've no idea to be honest mate. I'd be interseted to find out.



dunpeal2064 said:


> I got it... I mean, its rare that someone goes from praising a KO cube to preaching about patents



Thankyou lol.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 22, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> its rare that someone goes from praising a KO cube to preaching about patents



precisely why I thought it was a fail.

anyway... I think we can all conclude that the QJ timer is, indeed accurate.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 22, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> I think we can all conclude that the QJ timer is, indeed accurate.


I can't. How can you?


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 22, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > anyway... I think we can all conclude that the QJ timer is, indeed accurate.
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > I think we can all conclude that the QJ timer is, indeed accurate.
> ...



Maybe not conclude... but we can be almost sure I guess.

The video on popbuying shows the timer having times that aren't multiples of .16. The picture also shows a 1.30.

The video doesn't appear to be edited, so it could be pretty safe to assume that the KO timer is accurate.

We'll know for sure if Michael tells us when he gets his own.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 22, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > aznmortalx said:
> ...


It not having multiples of .16 =/= accuracy. It could have a 5 second lag between pressing the timer and it stopping, we don't know.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 22, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Didn't consider that...

But, if we can trust that the video on popbuying about the QJ timer wasnt fake, there didn't seem to be any noticeable lag when the timer was started/stopped.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I see the timer stop at 2.61 in the Popbuying video.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jan 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > it really isn't that much cheaper to buy the KO from Popbuying.
> ...



For the extra features, the brand name and the bag I think $10 more is perfectly acceptable.[/QUOTE]

A bag isnt that great. just use any old bag. and a brand name doesnt matter either. thats like saying u want a professor 5x5 cuz its made by the first brand of twistypuzzles, instead of buying a v-cube 5


----------



## TemurAmir (Jan 22, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > aznmortalx said:
> ...



There could be consistency problems, but buying the timer depends on your own circumstances.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 22, 2010)

TemurAmir said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



Every product will have consistency problems...

Apparently on the description, every timer was tested though.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 22, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> It *not having multiples of .16* =/= accuracy.


I sure hope it does have multiples of .16



Musli4brekkies said:


> It could have a 5 second lag between pressing the timer and it stopping, we don't know.


Or run 3% too slow or fast or whatever...


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 22, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



A bag isnt that great. just use any old bag. and a brand name doesnt matter either. thats like saying u want a professor 5x5 cuz its made by the first brand of twistypuzzles, instead of buying a v-cube 5[/QUOTE]
the brand name is useful because only speedstacks timers are competition legal, thats about it...


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 23, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Tyrannous said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah ive also seen this photo, but im just going by what most other people say, never actually tested it myself, which is why i said apparantly, dont hold me to it that it actually does have this uncertainty, if it didnt i would buy one, but would rather not risk it with what ppl say..
> ...



Oh. :fp I got mixed up between the other KO timer and the QJ timers. I apologize for all of the confusion.

EDIT: I'm just going to stop discussing timers for a while...


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 23, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...


the brand name is useful because only speedstacks timers are competition legal, thats about it...[/QUOTE]

It's not like organizers are going to use them, so why can't you have it for personal use [INTERRUPTION]assuming that it's a legitimate product, and if you had it, that's your problem anyway[/INTERRUPTION]?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 23, 2010)

Ryanrex116 said:


> I got mixed up between the *other KO timers* and the QJ timers.



Ok now it's getting interesting. Can you show those others?


----------



## Zubon (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't think that any new stackmat clones would have problems with accuracy. The main reason for this is that they all use the same mass produced IC timers. When I was in high school, I made a homebrew timer with the 555 chip and I don't think things have changes much since then.


----------



## kooixh (Feb 1, 2010)

alright i am getting 1 i'll compare it with cct stay tuned subscribe for notice i wll post on the forum


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 1, 2010)

Strange. My Speed Stacks timer seems to fit the bill of this QJ one. It goes in intervals of .16 and takes longer for the light to go green compared to Richards ones.


----------



## kooixh (Feb 12, 2010)

it does not goes to the interval of 0.16 it is same as CCT i test it out.yes i got the timer ,don't worry i have a video


----------



## panyan (Feb 12, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


> Apparently they only measure to the nearest .16 second, but the pictures on popbuying clearly show a 1.30. Last time I checked, 1.30 is not a multiple of .16.



i think what was meant was that there was an inaccuracy of ± 0.16s. this means for shorter times (anything less than 5 minutes), it will have a significant inaccuracy. However, if you just use it for really big cubes (6-11), then this inaccuracy will not matter as much because they take longer (i.e. the 0.16s does not matter compared to the ten minutes it too to do the solve)


----------



## Micael (Feb 12, 2010)

I went through that thread and it seems that only two persons actually own one. 6 pages and absolutely no valuable answer.

Is QJ speedstack Timer worth buying? I really do not know, I do not own one. (however it is a matter of days now).


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 12, 2010)

Micael said:


> I went through that thread and it seems that only two persons actually own one. 6 pages and absolutely no valuable answer.
> 
> Is QJ speedstack Timer worth buying? I really do not know, I do not own one. (however it is a matter of days now).



I think that it is definitely worth buying...i think the only real difference is that the green light takes an extra second to get lit...other than that, it's all good


----------



## Stefan (Feb 12, 2010)

panyan said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently they only measure to the nearest .16 second, but the pictures on popbuying clearly show a 1.30. Last time I checked, 1.30 is not a multiple of .16.
> ...



Yeah! Random speculation based on no evidence whatsoever ignoring the perfectly reasonable explanation we already have! Woohoo! You're awesome!


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 12, 2010)

is the QJ using the same technology as the Speedstacks one? if so I guess we shouldn't promote KOs even though they're timers not cubes...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 12, 2010)

i think if it's a few bucks cheaper it's worth it. all i want is a timer that does not take 5 minutes to turn on.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 12, 2010)

Sooo...??
Is it a good alternative for a stackmat?? dont know whether i missed somethin but i need a stackmat for as cheap as i can.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 12, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Sooo...??
> Is it a good alternative for a stackmat?? dont know whether i missed somethin but i need a stackmat for as cheap as i can.



that's exactly my point.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 12, 2010)

I think my stackmat is a QJ. It has the speedstacks logo on it, but the green light takes longer to light up and it only times in intevals of .16. I bought it from cube4you.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 12, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> I think my stackmat is a QJ. It has the speedstacks logo on it, but the green light takes longer to light up and it only times in intevals of .16. I bought it from cube4you.



And I thought it couldn't get worse.


----------



## Dene (Feb 12, 2010)

LMAO this thread is full of LOL. Keep the entertainment coming guys.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 12, 2010)

Dene said:


> LMAO this thread is full of LOL. Keep the entertainment coming guys.


we'll try our best Dene


----------



## happyface352 (Feb 12, 2010)

I just ordered a QJ Timer from popbuying a couple days ago. I'll post when I get it.


----------



## kooixh (Feb 12, 2010)

it mabye is not a KO.meffert and QJ 4x4 are almost the same.rubik's and mefferts 5x5 are also the same.maru 2x2 and eastsheen 2x2 are same expect with spring.lanlan and meffert are too the same


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 13, 2010)

kooixh said:


> it mabye is not a KO.meffert and QJ 4x4 are almost the same.rubik's and mefferts 5x5 are also the same.maru 2x2 and eastsheen 2x2 are same expect with spring.lanlan and meffert are too the same



1. the reason why mefert's and QJ 4x4&5x5s are the same is because THEY ARE THE EXACT SAME THING! it's same produce sold by different people.

2. meffert's and rubik's 5x5 are similar is because the patent expired and meffert's took acvantage of it. however, the center piece and edges are modified so it's much better than the original.

3. are you sure that maru and eastsheen 2x2s are the similar? Although the mechanism is essencially the same, the pieces are quite differnt. i think LanLans are more similar to Eastsheen rather than Maru

4. which lanlan products you think is similar to meffert's? you need to give a bit more details.


----------



## lala47 (Feb 13, 2010)

For the ones who wonder... i've tried it, and it's the same accuracy as an original speedstack stackmat.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 13, 2010)

lala47 said:


> For the ones who wonder... i've tried it, and it's the same accuracy as an original speedstack stackmat.



awesome!! now i'm sure to buy one next time.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 13, 2010)

if this is your first timer, get speedstack, because for your first one, you would want something that has been proven reliable over and over again, dont take price over quality


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 13, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> if this is your first timer, get speedstack, because for your first one, you would want something that has been proven reliable over and over again, dont take price over quality



the speedstack timer still breaks down. i'd rather buy a cheap on since i could fix it myself.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 13, 2010)

what were you doing to your timer to make it break down.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 13, 2010)

Time kills it.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 13, 2010)

but ive seen people have timers for years and years.


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 13, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> if this is your first timer, get speedstack, because for your first one, you would want something that has been proven reliable over and over again, dont take price over quality



If this is your first timer, get a QJ,because then you can decide if you will use it enough to get the speedstacks one. And it would make no sense to get a QJ timer if you already had the speedstacks one. Unless of course, yours broke. And also some of us are too poor to get a speedstacks one.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 13, 2010)

well. if you buy a QJ, and it doesnt work/breaks. What now?

Buy a speedstack? but that would cost more then just starting with a speedstack.


Uh, btw. your youtube link is jacked up. you cant just do youtube.com/username

It has to be 

youtube.com/user/username


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 13, 2010)

lala47 said:


> For the ones who wonder... i've tried it, and it's the same accuracy as an original speedstack stackmat.


how do you know?


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 13, 2010)

lala47 said:


> For the ones who wonder... i've tried it, and it's the same accuracy as an original speedstack stackmat.



This is what I really need to hear! 
I will definitely buy it


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 13, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> lala47 said:
> 
> 
> > For the ones who wonder... i've tried it, and it's the same accuracy as an original speedstack stackmat.
> ...



he said it. he tried the timer himself, assuming that he also tested the *actual* accuracy with a atomic clock.


----------



## kooixh (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v21QsK_uw0E
watch unboxing and review


----------



## Samania (Feb 28, 2010)

i would get it because of its smexy colour and its cheap.. i find the one on the speed stacks site really expensive.. plus thinking about the shipping is just crazy.


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 1, 2010)

i use QJ timer and it's working great so far 

maybe if you considering the durability, most of the time higher price = higher durability

i've use this timer for 1 month

the main difference is the finishing

not as smooth as stackmat

but again, who needs smooth finishing?

you only need it to shows you the time, aren't you?



Musli4brekkies said:


> No. Buy a proper one.



ehm, if it's only for personal use, why pay more if you can pay less? ^_^



Tyrannous said:


> i think nearly everyone is in agreement that they arent worth buying due to inaccuracies in the timing mainly lol



it is accurate... i've tested it head to head with stackmat


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 1, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> If this is your first timer, get a QJ,because then you can decide if you will use it enough to get the speedstacks one. And it would make no sense to get a QJ timer if you already had the speedstacks one. Unless of course, yours broke. *And also some of us are too poor to get a speedstacks one*.



LOL 

in indonesia, "the original" speedstack sold for nearly US$ 45

and the QJs are sold for only US$ 17

i definitely buy QJ


----------



## peedu (Mar 14, 2010)

negative_earth said:


> it is accurate... i've tested it head to head with stackmat



From what I have seen, the Stackmat is not very accurate device. I think I'll get one of those cheapo-timers and see if it is possible to make the length of the second remotely controllable. It should work on the Stackmat also. (That's where I got the idea). I would be most famous cheater in the world.


Peedu


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm betting all these "timers" are is just a small LCD driver type circuit, and the timer circuit itself is probably just a 555 timer with a resistor and capacitor, very simple timer. Just need a few volts, a resistor, a cap, a switch, and some sort of viewing device (a single LED works fine as well)! So if that simple of a circuit is what's used, then yes, you could make the length of the "second" however long you wanted.

Negative: How have you tested them? You said head to head, but the only one way I know of to accurately test them against each other is to know for 100% certainty that you are starting and stopping it at the same time. The only way I know to do that is wire switches to both timers and hit the switch since it's connected to both. Oh, and to be even more devil's advocate: the wire length would have to be the exact same too (even though 1/4" of wire won't show up in the time we can view, there is certainly a timescale that could see that latency ).


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 14, 2010)

i'm getting one for my Bday  wtf, that was supposed to be a


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 14, 2010)

A qj or speedstack?


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 14, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> A qj or speedstack?



kewjay


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 14, 2010)

Do you have any friends with a speedstack willing to do an experiment with you? Lol


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 7, 2010)

Okay.

Ny brother has a QJ timer. He has had it a while, but it is now running at approximately 1.5 times faster than my speedstacks. We've swapped batterys, compared it to other timers and stopwatches. I was wondering if anybody else had a QJ which developed this fault?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 7, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Okay.
> 
> Ny brother has a QJ timer. He has had it a while, but it is now running at approximately 1.5 times faster than my speedstacks. We've swapped batterys, compared it to other timers and stopwatches. I was wondering if anybody else had a QJ which developed this fault?



I've had mine for a while and it doesn't seem to have any noticeable time changes. I don't think that my times are any different from a keyboard to the QJ.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 9, 2010)

I think it works fine


----------



## hig (Apr 14, 2010)

Mine works fine. 
Compared to the speedstacks price tag of $21 plus $25 shipping to Canada, I am very pleased with the $12 QJ and free shipping from pb.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 14, 2010)

hig said:


> speedstacks price tag of $21 plus *$25 shipping to Canada*



That can't be right.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 19, 2010)

nope i got one in a trade and it came today and the think is broken right when i opened the package


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 19, 2010)

*hi*

nope i got one in a trade and it came today and the thing is broken right when i opened the package


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 19, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> nope i got one in a *trade* and it came today and the thing is broken right when i opened the package



Then it's probably used, trade at your own risk or buy new.


----------



## theace (Jun 29, 2010)

Sppedstack charges shipping, am I correct?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes, you are.


----------

